# Us cutter problem!!!!



## Teacherprint (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey fellas I've tried for hours and any and all adjustments and can't get it right! Take a look at how all my cuts are coming out! Am I missing something? Ill be calling us cutter tomorrow they have great customer service!


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Not enough blade. Turn it out a quarter of a turn. Happens everytime i change the blade. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

your running to much pressure. what uscutter you have. with the mh series try your pressure at 60 on a laser try 100. your blade should be out hal the size of a creditcard. also clean the blade.


----------



## Teacherprint (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks guys! Okay I'll try 60, I was at 100. And when the blade was half a credit card it would go right through! Also which way does the blade face? I have it with the angle facing away..

I have the MH-871


----------



## Teacherprint (Aug 17, 2011)

Mh-871 was running at 100.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

The blade turns as it moves. Forgot to ask your ptessure. Oops. We have the MH set at 40 for vinyl and up it to 50 for transfer vinyl. Angle set for 25. Speed at 300. If your blade is cutting into the paper back it off 1/4 turn at a time until it just leaves an indention on the paper. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Teacherprint (Aug 17, 2011)

Angle? How do I adjust that? I don't see a option. Thanks for the tips! I'm back at it again ill post up if all well works!


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

it depends on your cut software. go to your help and type in angle

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Teacherprint (Aug 17, 2011)

Ok so as of now it can only cut basic font like impact. Anything outside of that it will still snag. Us cutter said it might be the blade holder not working. Tomorrow ill try one more adjustment and see. Oh had to bump down the speed to 100 force is at 40g


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Take your blade out without turning the dial. A magnet is the only thing holding it in place. you might have decal pieces inside the blade holder from where is snack before. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## 1Koolaid5 (May 13, 2011)

Don't for get ur offset, if your using a 45 degree blade try ur offset at .25 and test cut at different pressure setting


----------



## Teacherprint (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks guys!!! Ill try again. I refuse to give up! And I see what you mean about the offset. It was at .30 so ill adjust that too


----------



## Teacherprint (Aug 17, 2011)

Got it work!!!! Thanks guys! Just had to lower the speed to 100! And the blade was perfect!


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Good job. Not easy getting started is it?

jfisk


----------



## Teacherprint (Aug 17, 2011)

jfisk3475 said:


> Good job. Not easy getting started is it?
> 
> jfisk


Thanks! And no! Plus during the time it didn't help that our shop a/c went out! Frustration set in fast! Lol and us cutter has a great customer service! Plus you guys are awesome as well!


----------

